# Paramedic School hours



## BigPoppa (Jan 23, 2011)

Please post the total # of classroom hours and clincial/ER/truck hours you logged in Medic school. Post the name of your school also.

I know "it's not the number of hours, it's the quality" etc. etc. - I'm just curious as I do some comparisons.

Example - 600 classroom/300 clinicals - North Central State Tech Paramedic School


----------



## MMiz (Jan 23, 2011)

Oakland Community College in Oakland County Michigan lists:

Classroom - 613 hours
Clinicals/Internship - 520 hours
Total - 1133 hours

Clinicals include:

Emergency Department
ALS Ambulance
Cardiac Lab
ICU
PICU
Peds ER
Psych
Respiratory Therapy
Labor and Delivery
Morgue
Hospital OR


----------



## rescue99 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Hours*

Schoolcraft College AAS-Paramedic

EMT Basic: Total 268 Hours
Clinical / Ride - 80 
Classroom - 186

Paramedic - Total 1104 (?) 
Clinical / Rides - 500
Classroom - 604


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 23, 2011)

*re*

North Coast Paramedic Program  AKA College of the Redwoods

Didactic 450 hours
Clinicals 200 hours
Field Internship 480 hours

Total 1130 hours

It did help that I had already completed all of the California RN pre req classes before going to medic school.   Got bored on the waitlist for the RN program and got my medic..   Have turned down the RN program 3 times now as my number has come up.................  Just cant see myself doing anything else for quite a while


----------



## Tommerag (Jan 23, 2011)

The paramedic class I just got into is right around:

Class 700 hrs
Clinicals 750-800hrs
Plus internship

Clinical areas include:

    * Emergency Department
    * Health Care Clinic
    * Respiratory Care
    * Pediatric Intensive Care
    * Critical Care Unit
    * Labor & Delivery
    * Behavioral Health
    * Ambulatory Unit
    * ALS Ambulance
    * Health Care Clinic
    * Pediatrician Shadow 
    * Surgery/Anesthesia


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 24, 2011)

Clinicals 750-800hrs


FFS Tommerag are you serious?  You are going to be pulling your hair out before 300 hours into it unless 700 of those hours are shadowing a MD in the ED learning PE techniques.  Talk about free labor for the hospital.


----------



## MidwestFF (Jan 24, 2011)

I only have one more semester of didactic, then another year +/- of clinicals and internship. I'm ready to be done with school. This is what is required for our program.




> Classroom Time
> 
> ~400 Hours Gen Ed Including Math, English, Communications, Psychology (General & Developmental)
> 
> ...


----------



## Frozennoodle (Jan 24, 2011)

I am surprised to see I am in the minority given I live in Louisiana which seems to lag behind just about everything.  

800 classroom hours over 3 semesters, another semester of general education requirements, then 800 hours of clinical hours for a total of 5 semesters of work, 6 if you include Basic as a pre-req.

Around 1600 hours total time.  Still nothing compared to the King County medic one program.


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 24, 2011)

Holmes Community College - Ridgeland, MS.

Pre Req: EMT-Basic, A&P I and II w/ labs

12 Months

830 HRS Didactic
240 HRS hospital in various areas
-ER
-OB/GYN
-PEDS
-OR
-Psych Etc.

360 HRS internship on ambulance, various services.


----------



## phideux (Jan 24, 2011)

HGTC South Carolina
Classroom- app 1500hrs
Hospital clinicals- app 400hrs
Ride time- app 350hrs

The hospital and ambulance times might vary, they are sort of a combination of hours/patient contacts/skills done.

13 more weeks and I'm done with all my hours.:glare:


----------



## MediMike (Jan 24, 2011)

Central Washington University
Ellensburg, WA

Didactic-600
Clinical-450
Field Time-1300ish

Grand Total of 2,450...

Clinicals sites were about the same as those above

Pre-Reqs included AnP + Med Term/Math&Dosing


----------



## Outbac1 (Jan 27, 2011)

If memory serves (approximatly):

PCP
Didactic                800hrs
Hospital clinical       200hrs
Ambulance clinical   512hrs
                 Total  1512hrs
ACP
 Pre req. PCP
Didactic                1200hrs
Hospital clinical        400hrs
Ambulance clinical    512hrs
                  Total  2112hrs

    Combined Total   3624hrs


----------



## Tommerag (Jan 27, 2011)

Corky said:


> Clinicals 750-800hrs
> 
> 
> FFS Tommerag are you serious?  You are going to be pulling your hair out before 300 hours into it unless 700 of those hours are shadowing a MD in the ED learning PE techniques.  Talk about free labor for the hospital.



Oh yes shall be a blast! haha. It's a good thing I like this stuff and medical stuff in general otherwise I would be like what was I thinking.


----------



## jorge0136 (Jan 30, 2011)

University of Texas South Western
Dallas, TX 

Classroom- 500 hours 
Clinical- 240 hours
Field time- 240 hours 

Total 980


----------



## stackyb (Jan 31, 2011)

My boyfriend is from America and wishes to move here with me, in Canada. He currently is a Medic for the United States Army (in the reserves for another year), and would like to know how he would go about receiving any credit for his current training. If noone knows, perhaps you have an idea of whereabouts we would look for this information? Any help basically is greatly appreciated.

Currently he hs his NREMT, and by the time hes finished with the army, he will also have his instructor CPR and advance cardiac life support instructor cards aswell.

Like i say, any info- greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## Zalan (Jan 31, 2011)

Medic in the Army doesn`t equal Paramedic in civillian life. All medics in the Army are EMT-B with extra trainning. His EMT-B should be good for nationals. Most likely he would have to go into a Paramedic school. I believe the only division of the US Army that is Paramedic certified is a Medic/Ranger.

I have no clue to how these things would apply in Canada.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2011)

I know SF medics are NREMT-P certified. I can't remember where I read it but I heard that it is virtually impossible to get a work visa to work as a Paramedic up there, but I may be completely wrong.


----------



## MrBrown (Jan 31, 2011)

*Paramedic (ILS)*
Didactic and lab:  2,400 hours
Community placement:  1,200 hours

*Intensive Care Paramedic (ALS)*
Paramedic + two years experience + Post Graduate Certificate in Intensive Care Paramedicine


----------

